

Why Twitter is not interesting to me anymore? - Veera
http://veerasundar.com/blog/2010/04/why-twitter-is-not-interesting-to-me-anymore/

======
swombat
Oh come on.

I have your answer: because this is a nice controversial title to post a blog
under.

Answering your specific points:

1) Timezones: there's people posting on Twitter 24/7, yet this is perhaps your
only half-valid point... Yes, if you're in a different part of the world
twitter might be hard. But there are plenty of people in your part of the
world on Twitter - try following more of them, or accept that people in a
different part of the world will be less likely to post in your timezone.

2) Tweetie and the Twitter website both support this. Click on "in reply to"
in your Twitter feed.

3) That's what ReTweets are for.

------
efsavage
Twitter is a bad place for conversations, that's kind of the point/charm of
it. You fire and forget. You don't expect (or want) a response. It took off
because it played to the ego of popular bloggers, then to the ego of
corporations and celebrities.

If you prefer conversations to context-free statements, Twitter has never been
interesting.

------
iaskwhy
So what you want is Twitter to do exactly the same as the news feed of
Facebook (which while it isn't perfect, it's the best social interaction
framework I ever used).

~~~
kscaldef
Except that Facebook requires symmetry and Twitter doesn't. (Assuming that
most people are not going to set up a fan page for themselves.)

------
dabent
I used Twitter quite a bit about a year ago, but stopped using it for the last
several months. I went back recently to see what had changed and was really
underwhelmed with what they've done.

Spam is what really stood out to me. The trending topics were littered with
spam and I had bogus followers as well. I had hoped they would have cleaned
things up a bit and added more than lists to the service.

------
LiveTheDream
1\. The live stream is the point of Twitter. Notice how the major search
engines made agreements with Twitter to get up-to-the-second results.

2\. "in reply to"...right there on twitter.com, and any halfway decent client.

3\. Retweets and favorites allow you to recommend/rate individual tweets.

EDIT: swombat already posted these points before me :/

------
alexro
With twitter annotations around the corner these (valid) concerns should be
addressed

